# Can't Delete From "My Shows"



## srazook (Mar 28, 2010)

Is anyone else having problems deleting shows from "My Shows". I always get a error message box saying "Problem Removing Show".


----------



## TroyM (Mar 11, 2003)

I just got my device yesterday and I've been having that same problem ever since.

I'm not getting any error messages, but, some shows simply don't respond when I select them (they do beep so I know they were correctly selected) . This prevents me from accessing the next screen that would allow me to deselect the show.

Oddly, some shows work just fine. The only thing that stands out is the ones that don't respond are all Netflix exclusives like GLOW or Russian Doll.. I don't know why that would matter.

Anyone else seen this issue?

*** Update ***
I found a work-a-round. For full disclosure, these items were added during the setup process. I didn't actually search for them and add them to My Shows. This made me wonder what would happen if I did manually try to add them even though they are already there. 

I went to the search screen and manually searched for one of the shows. Upon finding it, it allowed me to pick the TIVO option or the Netflix option. When I chose the TIVO option, it popped open the screen I had expected to get when selecting the show in MY SHOWS (that wasn't working). Anyway, I was able to see the "Heart" setting on and was able to deselect that which effectively removed the item from MY SHOWS. 

Problem solved. Not sure what triggers this "bug", but, that's how I'm working around it.


----------

